# Tag Monaco - Blue Face Or Gulf Limited Edition.



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

Evening all, first post so be kind 

So I'm getting married in two months and it is also my 30th so my wife to be has kindly said that she will buy me a watch.

All good so far, and at least I know that I want a Tag Monaco, the problem is that I can't decide whether I want the traditional blue face or the limited edition in Gulf colours.

The blue faced one is relatively easy to find, but the Gulf one is proving quite tricky so that would be my next hurdle if I decide on that one, where to look to find it!

Anyone got one/had one with advice?

Thanks, Martin.


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

themilkman23 said:


> Evening all, first post so be kind
> 
> So I'm getting married in two months and it is also my 30th so my wife to be has kindly said that she will buy me a watch.
> 
> ...


I had a blue face which I loved. It's a superb and very pretty watch. One warning is that the plastic crystal is really easy to mark and scratch. I wore mine every day and within three years it was back at LVMH in Singapore for a new crystal, case polish and new strap (Â£250). I paid Â£950 for mine in HK about six years ago and sold it a few years ago. I should have kept it!

Charlie


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

themilkman23 said:


> Evening all, first post so be kind
> 
> So I'm getting married in two months and it is also my 30th so my wife to be has kindly said that she will buy me a watch.
> 
> ...


first things first - dont tell your wife you are getting married until after you get the watch - it may be the only thing you get to keep in the settlement.

secondly - the gulf dial is fugly - whilst not on my wish list i think the blue is far more stylish, making a handsome looking watch.

by the way are we taking originals or re-issue, wives or watches - whatever


----------



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks guys for the responses.

The reason behind wanting the Monaco is that I'm a big Steve McQueen fan, not exactly original I know.

I agree the blue one is a more classy watch but like the limited aspect of the Gulf one. But equally don't think the Gulf watch is worth the mark up it gets over the blue one.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd go with the blue face. I find the gulf one a little too fussy/gimicky.

There is of course a black faced with White dials 'McQueen' out now and a grey faced one due out.

Not cheap as they have the new movement but a little bit more exclusive.


----------



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

Bootsy said:


> I'd go with the blue face. I find the gulf one a little too fussy/gimicky.
> 
> There is of course a black faced with White dials 'McQueen' out now and a grey faced one due out.
> 
> Not cheap as they have the new movement but a little bit more exclusive.


Ahh, thanks for that, I didn't realise there was a grey faced one due out, I might have to have a look into that, only problem is that I'm looking at the 2nd hand market so would have to wait a while.

I'm surprised the Gulf one is not liked by many, but it's good to know and get opinion's as I wouldn't want to pay a big chunk of cash and then find out I agree with you guys.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well here,s mine and I much prefere this to the Gulf but that,s only my opinion.


----------



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

Grrrr, she looks lovely


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

sold this on the forum a few weeks ago, it was quite nice actually


----------



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

That's the one Monaco that I don't really like, it's a bit too 'look at me'.

Was it you who posted in the for sale forum that your friend was selling a Monaco Gulf?


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Depending on your budget you could go for an original Heuer?


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

themilkman23 said:


> That's the one Monaco that I don't really like, it's a bit too 'look at me'.
> 
> Was it you who posted in the for sale forum that your friend was selling a Monaco Gulf?


it was yes but the gulf went straight away, to be honest i like the blue one the best, no actually i like the new grey one best but its silly money.

i really dont see where they get the price from for a monaco, i think its a bit like car companies cashing in on their heritage ie. fiat 500 mini.

lovely watches though and wear well onthe wrist

i have this for sale and its by far a better watch jo siffert edition autavia shaphire crystal depraz douboiz movement










this was the monaco


----------



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

That is a lovely watch you have for sale, but I don't think it would suit my wrist, I've tried the Monaco on previously and it's snug. I still do really like the Gulf one to be honest, but looking at it I think it's going to be out of my price range.

And in the long run, I think I would be better to buy the blue one, more history and more classy.

There is one I am looking at in a jewellers and it is a 2007 with a 12 month warranty for Â£1,595 - I'm thinking this is a good price?


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

The Gulf colours don't look right to me as the original gulf cars are all blue with orange whereas the watch is black with orange and blue.










Charlie


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

themilkman23 said:


> That is a lovely watch you have for sale, but I don't think it would suit my wrist, I've tried the Monaco on previously and it's snug. I still do really like the Gulf one to be honest, but looking at it I think it's going to be out of my price range.
> 
> And in the long run, I think I would be better to buy the blue one, more history and more classy.
> 
> There is one I am looking at in a jewellers and it is a 2007 with a 12 month warranty for Â£1,595 - I'm thinking this is a good price?


That,s a fairly good price for a 2007 model check this out on the Bay fetched Â£1995 Item No 330433957302


----------



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> That,s a fairly good price for a 2007 model check this out on the Bay fetched Â£1995 Item No 330433957302


Weirdly I emailed that guy a couple of days before the auction ended and he offered it to me for Â£1,500! But I said that I had seen the other one in a dealer for Â£1,595 with a warranty etc, I bet he is glad I didn't take him up on his offer now!


----------



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

Looks like it's not meant to be, just called the dealer - Watches of Distiction - and was told it was sold.

Gutted now.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

By the way if your a real Steve Mcqueen fan take note he ,s wearing the blue dailed Monaco, sorry about the crap picture.


----------



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> By the way if your a real Steve Mcqueen fan take note he ,s wearing the blue dailed Monaco, sorry about the crap picture.


Don't worry about the poor quality, I've got that pic at home 

Just trying to get the right watch at the right price now.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> By the way if your a real Steve Mcqueen fan take note he ,s wearing the blue dailed Monaco, sorry about the crap picture.


Indeed he did!

Mr McQueen wore a Heuer 1133B in the movie.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

themilkman23 said:


> That is a lovely watch you have for sale, but I don't think it would suit my wrist, I've tried the Monaco on previously and it's snug. I still do really like the Gulf one to be honest, but looking at it I think it's going to be out of my price range.
> 
> And in the long run, I think I would be better to buy the blue one, more history and more classy.
> 
> There is one I am looking at in a jewellers and it is a 2007 with a 12 month warranty for Â£1,595 - I'm thinking this is a good price?


i sold the gulf one mint in box with papers for Â£1300


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> By the way if your a real Steve Mcqueen fan take note he ,s wearing the blue dailed Monaco, sorry about the crap picture.


if your a real steve mcqueen fan get a rolex sub, inbetween filming hed take off the monaco and put that on


----------



## themilkman23 (May 20, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> i sold the gulf one mint in box with papers for Â£1300


Don't tell me that, I would have snapped your arm off. I would have walked from South Wales to wherever you were to get it from you at that price!

Whoever you sold it to doesn't want to sell it do that? Don't even mind if they make a profit!


----------



## harrohate_chris (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Martin / All

Apologies if this is not the correct 'form' as it were, but I'm new to the site.

Not sure if you have sorted anything as yet, but if not I have a Gulf edition Monaco CAW2113.FC6250 that I may be interested in selling.

I was very kindly given the watch as a gift last year, however as I also managed to come to a pre-wedding agreement with the better half before we got married 5 years ago, I wear the Submariner she bought me as a wedding gift and don't think my life would be worth living if I stopped wearing it (they were tense negotiations!!)

In all seriousness, the watch is brand new (it still has the cellophane cover on the face etc.), unworn (haven't even tried it on for fear of creasing the leather) and comes with box (including cardboard outer etc.) and all the original paperwork. There is an interesting back-story behind why I was given the watch, but I'd rather not post it on here if that's okay.

Anyway, if you are still interested, let me know via this post and I'll send you my e-mail details to discuss further.

As an aside, can anyone else recommend a good dealer with whom I may be able to part-exchange the Tag and get something for my wife?

Thanks all

Chris


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww c'mon, if you're gonna try and sell your watch here at least give us the "interesting back-story" to it


----------



## owain (Mar 7, 2009)

The blue face monacos look great, nice and classy but I'd love a gulf. Not really an everyday watch, but awesome for special occasions!


----------



## FMH (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.thewatchgallery.co.uk/Tag-Heuer/Monaco/Monaco-Vintage-Calibre-12-Chronograph-Gulf-Limited-Edition-CAW2113FC6250-Watch-%28TAG-276%29

is the only place I know with the Gulf, being this limited it is the one I would go for, be strong resale values, the blue is readily available, and in the Fulford centre in York there is a Tag outlet store, sells watches alot cheaper than the high street, good luck


----------

